# young buds



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks like it's purple time Gotta smoke this


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking nice Fa$t


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 30, 2012)

thanx, OZZY and PC. two girls, one green and this one, from same batch of seeds.


----------

